# Cultural Appropriation



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm getting very annoyed by all of the people getting offended by someone "appropriating" their culture. I thought we were supposed to celebrate and educate ourselves on the way other people all around the world do things? Taking part in another culture's celebrations both respectfully and to try and learn more about it doesn't seem wrong at all. Things like hair styles only being appropriate on one race, or certain music styles only being played by one group of people seems like a waste. The world should share these things, because there's an obvious reason why people like them. What's wrong with letting others into the fun?

Please keep discussions civil and don't post anything that's just being rude to someone else.


----------



## remiaphasia (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Dec 6, 2015)

Some of it is stupid because no, doing yoga does not appropriate a culture. Wearing headdresses on the other hand.....


----------



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Some of it is stupid because no, doing yoga does not appropriate a culture. Wearing headdresses on the other hand.....



That's my problem. People being disrespectful and, for example, wearing a headdress just because it "looks cool", is pretty bad. There's meaning behind a lot of these things, and people not knowing or just ignoring that meaning bothers me.


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't wear people cultures as accessories 
People don't understand that, especially towards Asian countries 
It's respect, don't generalize one thing you like for the entire culture


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2015)

Taking part of something is different than just doing things belonging to other cultures to be trendy and cool though.

A fine example of this is how when brown girls wear bindis they're mocked, but when white girls wear jewel stickers from Dollarama in the center of their head they're chic and fashionable.


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

Respect is the key.


----------



## remiaphasia (Dec 6, 2015)

Respect is a part of it, however like Jinico expressed (and Chescaleigh in the video I posted, which you should watch btw) the big problem with cultural appropriation is *privilege*. Marginalized groups are socially barred, mocked, and discriminated against for many of these things, while privileged groups can enjoy them without fear of being ostracized.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

As long as you respect the culture and know the meaning behind what you are wearing/doing it's fine honestly. Most people are more angry towards white people who culturally appropriate since they are, at times, the oppressors who would ridicule people for what they did/wore while being the epitome of privilege.


----------



## Llust (Dec 6, 2015)

doing your research and acting appropriately towards the culture is okay..like, im vietnamese and i wouldnt care if i saw an american/hispanic/etc person walking around wearing an ao dai..but it obviously wouldnt be okay if they use it only as a fashion sense and turn it into something sexual (chopping away the bottom half of the ao dai, making the chest area more low cut, etc). one of my friends did that on halloween and tbh i was really pissed off. like..dont take our culture and turn it into nothing more than a fashion sense and to make yourself look hot, thats just rude
edit - accidentally made a typo in the beginning saying that i would mind if someone wore an ao dai. i meant to say that i wouldnt care if they did, just wanted to make that clear in case anyone read that before the edit


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Respect is a part of it, however like Jinico expressed (and Chescaleigh in the video I posted, which you should watch btw) the big problem with cultural appropriation is *privilege*. Marginalized groups are socially barred, mocked, and discriminated against for many of these things, while privileged groups can enjoy them without fear of being ostracized.




White privileges, nothing gets me more mad then seeing someone white wearing dreads or people wearing kimonos I'm not saying you can't wear dreads, but by a black community in general you need to maintain them and clean them. Not twist them and leave them
Like that for 2-3 months, and making mold grow into them. Or if someone liking rap and not going by the history of rap, dress the way we do, talk the way we do. People love being black but when it's really time to be black where they at? You just can't have the good without the bad.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> White privileges, nothing gets me more mad then seeing someone white wearing dreads or people wearing kimos. I'm not saying you can't wear dreads, but by a black community in general you need to maintain them and clean them. Not twist them and leave them
> Like that for 2-3 months, and making mold grow into them. Or if someone liking rap and not going by the history of rap, dress the way we do, talk the way we do. People love being black but when it's really time to be black where they at? You just can't have the good without the bad.





mimihime said:


> doing your research and acting appropriately towards the culture is okay..like, im vietnamese and i wouldnt care if i saw an american/hispanic/etc person walking around wearing an ao dai..but it obviously wouldnt be okay if they use it only as a fashion sense and turn it into something sexual (chopping away the bottom half of the ao dai, making the chest area more low cut, etc). one of my friends did that on halloween and tbh i was really pissed off. like..dont take our culture and turn it into nothing more than a fashion sense and to make yourself look hot, thats just rude
> edit - accidentally made a typo in the beginning saying that i would mind if someone wore an ao dai. i meant to say that i wouldnt care if they did, just wanted to make that clear in case anyone read that before the edit



Whats an ao dai and whats a kimo?


----------



## kayleee (Dec 6, 2015)

A big thing is when someone points out you are appropriating a culture/their culture and explain why it's not okay, instead of being an ass about it acknowledge your ignorance and stop wearing / doing whatever it is you were doing that was appropriating that culture. The most annoying thing I see is when people get called out for what they are doing and they act like brats about it and refuse to change or remove whatever they're doing.


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Whats an ao dai and whats a kimo?





My phone didn't auto correct to get the idea, plus I didn't feel like editing it but if it's bothering you that much then *kimono





My grandmother wears these a lot


----------



## Llust (Dec 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Whats an ao dai and whats a kimo?



im assuming theres an english name for the ao dai, i just dont know what it is. its basically a traditional vietnamese dress


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Whats an ao dai and whats a kimo?



 nvm previous poster explained it! ^^^^^^


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Thats petty
> My phone didn't auto correct to get the idea, plus I didn't feel like editing it but if it's bothering you that much then *kimono



Ohhhh. I thought it was another hairstyle since your post was about black hair


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Ohhhh. I thought it was another hairstyle since your post was about black hair



Nope nope just a failed auto correct


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

on this note though-
i think theres a big difference between liking an aspect of a culture, and being interested in that than appropriating the culture itself. like being into a culture's pop-culture is one thing, but wearing a culture's traditional clothing and claiming to know everything / love the countries culture when you in fact only know it's pop-culture i believe to be wrong. like someone claiming they love korea and wearing the traditional hanbok because they think it's beautiful without knowing any of the meaning behind the dress itself, but rather they decide to wear it simply because they like korea's pop-culture- i find that to be wrong.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 6, 2015)

Honestly, we've gotten way too politically correct about everything. Not just this subject. It's getting very obnoxious. It feels like you can't even exist quietly in your own little space without offending someone.


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Honestly, we've gotten way too politically correct about everything. Not just this subject. It's getting very obnoxious. It feels like you can't even exist quietly in your own little space without offending someone.



It's really easy to exist without being disrespectful tbh


----------



## Bowie (Dec 6, 2015)

Interesting. There's a song I know of called Aura, and it was originally called Burqa. The song is about fashion, and how you would wear things, no matter of what cultural relevance they had, as a "move of passion" instead of as a "statement". So, she would wear a burqa for fashionable reasons rather than to hide her body like a burqa would usually be used for. I think it's important to remember how, clothes especially, are just fabrics, lengths, colours, and sizes. Fashion is relative, and, while I think it's important to be knowledgeable of and respective of what you're incorporating into your daily routine, it is very simple.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 6, 2015)

jinico said:


> It's really easy to exist without being disrespectful tbh



And, you know, if you happen to offend someone, maybe JUST MAYBE you should apologize, try to understand how you've offended them, and learn from it instead of blaming the other party for being ""too sensitive""


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Honestly, we've gotten way too politically correct about everything. Not just this subject. It's getting very obnoxious. It feels like you can't even exist quietly in your own little space without offending someone.



Because everything has a reason. You're not going to wear a hijab because you like to be cover up, not its the respect if their religion and culture. And if you think you can then you're disrespectful


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Honestly, we've gotten way too politically correct about everything. Not just this subject. It's getting very obnoxious. It feels like you can't even exist quietly in your own little space without offending someone.



You sound like you get told around a lot so you're using politics as a excuse to cover your sensitivity.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You also say a lot of weird sht here

- - - Post Merge - - -

If that offended you I'll put a trigger warning if needed


----------



## remiaphasia (Dec 6, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Honestly, we've gotten way too politically correct about everything. Not just this subject. It's getting very obnoxious. It feels like you can't even exist quietly in your own little space without offending someone.



http://everydayfeminism.com/2014/10/complaints-about-political-correctness/

In case you're too lazy to click:



> My most (and least) favorite thing about the term “political correctness” is that it’s basically meaningless.
> 
> It’s become shorthand for saying “Ideas that I happen to find ridiculous are being taken seriously by a lot of people, and it’s ruining this country,” which makes its definition entirely subjective – and therefore arbitrary. For example, a person who’s all for same-sex marriage might scoff at gender-neutral restrooms as political correctness gone too far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Honestly, we've gotten way too politically correct about everything. Not just this subject. It's getting very obnoxious. It feels like you can't even exist quietly in your own little space without offending someone.



lol pretty much this

everyone expects the world to be their own personal hugbox

I can understand certain things, like, a hijab for example, but you can't do anything these days without offending someone.


----------



## remiaphasia (Dec 6, 2015)

Beardo said:


> lol pretty much this
> 
> everyone expects the world to be their own personal hugbox
> 
> I can understand certain things, like, a hijab for example, but you can't do anything these days without offending someone.



You didn't read anything that anyone here posted did you?


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Beardo said:


> lol pretty much this
> 
> everyone expects the world to be their own personal hugbox
> 
> I can understand certain things, like, a hijab for example, but you can't do anything these days without offending someone.



I thought this is what this whole thread was about? The ideals of respecting where the idea of clothes come from, if you're talking about some boy wearing a pink shirt then that's a topic for a whole different discussion. Know your priorities, boo.


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

Beardo said:


> lol pretty much this
> 
> everyone expects the world to be their own personal hugbox
> 
> I can understand certain things, like, a hijab for example, but you can't do anything these days without offending someone.



I guess you made this thread expecting people to agree with you.
I suppose you wear dreads and feel as though you should wear them cause it ain't all about people "feelz".
People aren't you. I'm not you. It seems you don't have any common sense.
Kinda like a SJW.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 6, 2015)

A lot of people forget that there's no such thing as a "pure" culture. All culture has appropriated another culture and added it into the mix. Wether it was peaceful or through conquer, it happened. All cultures have done this.

I agree to be respectful with other cultures, but I don't agree that someone who just really likes, say, Japan and thinks it's neat is culturally appropriating.


----------



## remiaphasia (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah, not trying to be rude OP, but it's totally disingenuous to start a discussion but refuse to acknowledge anything said hat doesn't agree with you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> A lot of people forget that there's no such thing as a "pure" culture. All culture has appropriated another culture and added it into the mix. Wether it was peaceful or through conquer, it happened. All cultures have done this.
> 
> I agree to be respectful with other cultures, but I don't agree that someone who just really likes, say, Japan and thinks it's neat is culturally appropriating.



Your point here is directly addressed in that first video I posted, in the second post of this thread. Respecting and appreciating a culture, assimilating into a culture, and appropriating a culture are different things. Chescaleigh explains them rather beautifully. It's worth a watch (all of her videos are!).


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't think there's really a way to stop segregation, after all every person is different and we'll always find a new way to sort ourself into groups. I'm okay with partly segregation from a religious view point but other than that I expect others and myself to behave by following the norms of the place you are at that moment. On the other hand, I do not want cultures to melt together too much, even though most of us people will have preference for their own, I also like the fact that there are different cultures and groups on earth and well, basically in every room. Sure, it would be a lot easier if everyone would have the exact same mindset, culture, ect, but as the children's books always said, the world would be so boring in that case.


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

It's a difference between expressing yourself and understanding were a culture comes from


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

Speaking of culture 
I really do love India's festive of colors(Holi also known as Dol Jatra, Basantotsav). 
I find it really beautiful and meaningful, especially since I have a constant fear of death, appreciating my life now sounds beautiful.

It's off topic but I remember looking into it.


----------



## Chicha (Dec 6, 2015)

Let me put a little bit of perspective.

For example, let's say you worked on something very hard and decide to show your co-worker or boss. They belittle and ridicule you for it. The next day, your co-worker/boss calls a meeting and made their own project that suspiciously looks exactly what you presented yesterday. The only difference is that their display is poorly constructed compared to the polished work you did. This person did not know the meaning behind the details you have constructed and why you made it that way. This worker ends up getting the credit for being so original because none of the other workers recognize it's a poor imitation. You protest to this worker that you showed your own project the day before but everyone else comes to their defense saying you're being sensitive and should not be jealous. The other person refuses to tell the truth and pretends it's their own idea.

That is cultural appropriation.


It's also very important that people within the same culture have varying opinions on cultural appropriation aka the tired argument "but my friend who is Japanese says it's okay to wear kimonos anytime!!!" There may be people who don't mind in another person participating in their cultural activities as long as they're invited by the person in the culture, but there are others who would rather not deal with it because of bad past experiences with those who abused it. Both opinions are valid. However, do not try to silence those part of the culture who express this just because one person says it's okay; it shows arrogance and disrespect.

"But it's just clothes/hair! What's the big deal?" True, except that it represents great meaning to those originally part of the culture. When they wear their traditional clothing (a hijab or a bindi for example), they are constantly harassed. They are treated very differently vs when they do not wear this. A black person who has dreads for a hairstyle is told by their boss that it's not part of the dress code and are sent home to look "presentable". A person who has a foreign name on their resume is judged because of it and doesn't get called for an interview even though they're qualified. They have a higher chance of being rejected for bank loans or housing. Or you to go a bookstore to look for a foreign cookbook only to find books written by white people with their own "spin" (aka Americanized) and hardly find any written by those who are part of the culture. (I'm not saying to avoid eating/cooking the food but don't take credit for something that wasn't yours in the first place.)

The person who wears another culture for a day is not treated the same. Instead, they are seen as "brave", "edgy", or "cultured" even though this person bears little to no knowledge. And then there's those who use other cultures' clothing as an "experiment" for a youtube video. These people fail to realize the people who are originally part of a culture have been saying they've been treated differently for ages but are often ignored.

That's why cultural appropriation is seen as a "big deal". We're invisible until someone who isn't part of the culture tries to take credit for it. So next time you see someone upset or calling someone out, please keep in mind there is a reason for it. Culture _can_ be shared as long as it's done respectfully and those new to it understand the great meaning behind it.

(Wow, this got long. )


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 6, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Your point here is directly addressed in that first video I posted, in the second post of this thread. Respecting and appreciating a culture, assimilating into a culture, and appropriating a culture are different things. Chescaleigh explains them rather beautifully. It's worth a watch (all of her videos are!).


Yeah, I don't watch random people's video opinions. I just don't care enough to spend my time doing it. So I'll take your word for it.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 6, 2015)

im asian and when you non-asians eat panda express, it hurts my feelings...


----------



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I guess you made this thread expecting people to agree with you.
> I suppose you wear dreads and feel as though you should wear them cause it ain't all about people "feelz".
> People aren't you. I'm not you. It seems you don't have any common sense.
> Kinda like a SJW.



Cool just gonna address things really quick

I didn't make this thread for people to agree with me, I shared my opinion and was interested in seeing what others had to say. That video that was posted summed up the other side of the "argument".



toukool said:


> Let me put a little bit of perspective.
> 
> For example, let's say you worked on something very hard and decide to show your co-worker or boss. They belittle and ridicule you for it. The next day, your co-worker/boss calls a meeting and made their own project that suspiciously looks exactly what you presented yesterday. The only difference is that their display is poorly constructed compared to the polished work you did. This person did not know the meaning behind the details you have constructed and why you made it that way. This worker ends up getting the credit for being so original because none of the other workers recognize it's a poor imitation. You protest to this worker that you showed your own project the day before but everyone else comes to their defense saying you're being sensitive and should not be jealous. The other person refuses to tell the truth and pretends it's their own idea.
> 
> That is cultural appropriation.



I understand this, but in my posts I'm more trying to say some people are over sensitive to things like this. Notice how in my first post a mention doing these things with respect and to get knowledge of other cultures. I never said "cultural appropriation isn't real and anyone who's offended is stupid"

There are plenty of people who are respectful, but then there are others who do things mindlessly and don't care where whatever they're doing came from. The fact that someone who is a poc can get criticized for one thing, and then someone else can turn around, do the same, then get praised is unacceptable. 

My point is there are people who get offended by a white person doing anything from another culture, respectful or not. That's what I'm complaining about.






This video has a lot of examples of what I'm talking about. Not every point in this video is something I agree with, but it gets the point across and shows the extremists.


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Because white people have no culture
But then again you didn't read what anyone else said in this thread 
But I do find that point to be reverse cause if someone's complexion is "lighter" they'll more then likely get the thumbs up by the media and say yes. 

Plus tumblr is the birth place of sjw


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

They do lmao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Because white people have no culture



Not all white people live in America...

Places like Poland, Germany, Italy, France, Ukraine, Russia, all are presumable majority white and have their own unique cultures.

But then again I don't know if this is sarcasm or not.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 6, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I don't think there's really a way to stop segregation, after all every person is different and we'll always find a new way to sort ourself into groups. I'm okay with partly segregation from a religious view point but other than that I expect others and myself to behave by following the norms of the place you are at that moment. On the other hand, I do not want cultures to melt together too much, even though most of us people will have preference for their own, I also like the fact that there are different cultures and groups on earth and well, basically in every room. Sure, it would be a lot easier if everyone would have the exact same mindset, culture, ect, but as the children's books always said, the world would be so boring in that case.



this is it. People want to be with what's familiar and what they know. They want people and groups they can associate with and stay in their comfort zone with. It's the way it has always been and it's the way it will always be. No amount of education or exposure can get rid of racial dissonance entirely.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 6, 2015)

Beardo said:


> My point is there are people who get offended by a white person doing anything from another culture, respectful or not. That's what I'm complaining about.



There are always going to be people who take things to an extreme, but at the same time you shouldn't dismiss it when someone says you're appropriating. Take your time to carefully think about it, think if it has any deep roots/meaning in the other culture, even ask someone else of the same culture what they think. Everyone is going to have their own opinion.

I tried watching your video, but in my opinion the guy just seems like a privileged white guy complaining about everything/people not being fair. I'm sure he has some good points and shows the extremists, but things like questioning why dreads/braids can't be worn by white people is different-
Black people get fired/don't get hired unless they get rid of their dreads or braids, white people are "cool and edgy"

Also since the thumbnail is Avril Lavigne's Hello Kitty - I do have some mixed feelings about that. I know that it was produced specifically for her Japanese fans, so I'm sure they all loved it and I appreciate that she did that for them, although there were a bunch of stereotypical images in there there.


@Izzy Reincarnated: and regarding people from foreign countries not caring as much ---

They've never lived in a western country and been made fun of because of their ethnicity. You have to remember their perspective is a perspective of an outside person, not of the people who have been victimized in western countries. Take it back to World War 2- Japanese people were highly persecuted in North America, even Chinese people were attacked because everyone would think they were Japanese as well. Their Japanese names and faces were why they were viciously attacked, and now you have non-Japanese people donning fake Japanese names because they really like anime? (Please keep in mind I specified the reason of anime: This is completely fine for foreigners who are learning Japanese and the culture, and use it for that. Not to look cool.)


----------



## radioloves (Dec 7, 2015)

It's good when people like to diverse their culture and be curious/willing to learn more so they can expand on it and on themselves. I really like seeing people respecting and trying new things/traditions and just being open minded, I don't think it is shameful and people should deffinitely not be shamed of themselves for trying something new while others do not. I think if the world/society . .  ect understood better about other cultures + then I think fewer problems would arise.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, from my own experience of cultural appropriation, I got 'called out' for it before because I wore my yukata, that my Japanese teacher gave to me. I have studied Japanese language for 4 years and I've also studied and learned about the culture in my own time, as well as in school. I'm very aware of Japanese culture, and I admit, I have a lot more to learn but I'm interested in it and I respect it... I don't glorify Japan in any way shape or form, because like any other country, it has problems of its own. Me and my Japanese teacher wore yukatas together whilst I volunteered to help at a summer school teaching students a bit of the language and aspects of the culture, and of course, the yukata is a very symbolic part of its culture. I wasn't appropriating the culture at all... Idk, cultural appropriation is a weiiird topic, and I find it hard to understand at times, but it felt a little bit insulting for someone (who was not Japanese themselves - in fact they were white British lmao) to say I was appropriating the culture, even though I was not wearing it to be all 'quirky' and 'cute'. xD Tbh, I did feel amazing when I wore it, it's made with such a beautiful material and has lovely cherry blossom patterns on it. ;v; But if you respect the culture of something and you are willing to learn about it and understand the significance behind it, I do not see why that's bad at all? It's nice to see that people are instead celebrating other cultures and traditions, rather than bashing them. x3


----------



## piichinu (Dec 7, 2015)

Literally I got made fun of for my middle eastern lunches in grade school and now things like hummus and syrian desserts are super popular

Personally I don't give a fk but to each their own

- - - Post Merge - - -

Same with the dabke dance
Pls "steal" it from me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Arabic was called the ugly language but now people are like "it's so pretty and indie!!!"

And I still don't care. So I think people need to get over it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

I can see a lot of it being offensive if it's done in an offensive way, like for instance making it a Halloween costume or something, yeah that's super offensive, but taking and adapting certain things from cultures because you appreciate them is totally different. Like I got totally yelled at for having Henna on my hands online by people who weren't even of Indian background because I was "cultural appropriating" when all I did was use henna to draw a big mass of flowers all over my hand, I've been doing henna as something fun and beautiful since I was a kid when I first got it done at a fair. I actually had one of my friends who was of Indian decent and she liked it and didn't mind it at all, I know far more people who liked it then not, but I just thought it was silly. I also know of people that dance with and help out at our American Indian celebrations here at the casino, and it's not like we're brow beating them for it.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I can see a lot of it being offensive if it's done in an offensive way, like for instance making it a Halloween costume or something, yeah that's super offensive, but taking and adapting certain things from cultures because you appreciate them is totally different. Like I got totally yelled at for having Henna on my hands online by people who weren't even of Indian background because I was "cultural appropriating" when all I did was use henna to draw a big mass of flowers all over my hand, I've been doing henna as something fun and beautiful since I was a kid when I first got it done at a fair. I actually had one of my friends who was of Indian decent and she liked it and didn't mind it at all, I know far more people who liked it then not, but I just thought it was silly. I also know of people that dance with and help out at our American Indian celebrations here at the casino, and it's not like we're brow beating them for it.



The Henna bit reminded me of this video 






If you're not from a specific race or culture, don't try to speak for them about what is/isn't OK.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> The Henna bit reminded me of this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"you're not a person of color, so your opinion is worthless."


----------



## Beardo (Dec 10, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> "you're not a person of color, so your opinion is worthless."



You can't speak for other people. Like, if a woman said the way men are portrayed in the media is offensive, that wouldn't make sense since she isn't a man, and even if she asked one how they felt, that doesn't speak for everyone in that group.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 10, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> "you're not a person of color, so your opinion is worthless."



That's kind of like hanging out in a group, and one person has a PhD which you know about, and when the topic is broached, _you're_ the one to speak up and start talking about it off of things that _they've_ told you.

I'm not a fan of analogies because they can too easily manipulated to seem correct, but it's definitely not "your opinion is worthless". That's like, the most exaggerated strawman for this topic ever.


It's more along the lines of "Let me explain it because I know it better."


----------



## Munna (Dec 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Not all white people live in America...
> 
> Places like Poland, Germany, Italy, France, Ukraine, Russia, all are presumable majority white and have their own unique cultures.
> 
> But then again I don't know if this is sarcasm or not.



it's not sarcasm, it's sheer ignorance of the rich & ancient European & Celtic cultures that have roots across the globe. I'm not sure which nationality they are referring to with the word "white" but they whatever they mean the comment is extremely ignorant & racist.
I don't think it's appropriate to say any group of people has no "culture" as that attacks a group of being on their very identity as a group & people.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Dec 11, 2015)

Wow, there are a ton of heavy topics on the cafe today. Not sure if that's a good thing or not.

Anyway, I agree with what many have previously stated - respect is the key.


----------



## Munna (Dec 11, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Well, from my own experience of cultural appropriation, I got 'called out' for it before because I wore my yukata, that my Japanese teacher gave to me. I have studied Japanese language for 4 years and I've also studied and learned about the culture in my own time, as well as in school. I'm very aware of Japanese culture, and I admit, I have a lot more to learn but I'm interested in it and I respect it... I don't glorify Japan in any way shape or form, because like any other country, it has problems of its own. Me and my Japanese teacher wore yukatas together whilst I volunteered to help at a summer school teaching students a bit of the language and aspects of the culture, and of course, the yukata is a very symbolic part of its culture. I wasn't appropriating the culture at all... Idk, cultural appropriation is a weiiird topic, and I find it hard to understand at times, but it felt a little bit insulting for someone (who was not Japanese themselves - in fact they were white British lmao) to say I was appropriating the culture, even though I was not wearing it to be all 'quirky' and 'cute'. xD Tbh, I did feel amazing when I wore it, it's made with such a beautiful material and has lovely cherry blossom patterns on it. ;v; But if you respect the culture of something and you are willing to learn about it and understand the significance behind it, I do not see why that's bad at all? It's nice to see that people are instead celebrating other cultures and traditions, rather than bashing them. x3



This is a really beautiful comment, and it sounds like you really respect Japanese culture.  I agree that people should be embraced for trying to appreciate & love things outside of themselves & their own culture.

To me it shows a tolerant and curious mindset--someone who values aspects of a global community & simply loves/admires the culture they are appropriating.
As people have said the main factor is RESPECT. (so no "sexy" costumes, or wearing religious items out of context) As long as something isn't worn to mock or degrade the other culture it really should be seen as a positive sign of modern society.

If we took this too far, only Westerners would be allow to wear a suit & other European clothes/technology/fashion/religion & that would mean that most of the world as we know it would have to change!

Culture has been "appropriated" across the world since the beginning of the time when humans first started to travel, learn & share with one another.


----------

